

Google Android Watch is a Phone Screen on Your Wrist - itechnotenews
http://www.itechnote.com/2014/03/google-android-watch-phone-screen-wrist/

======
amits89
I would say, but just to notify that you are getting a call. Do you why
Smartphone manufacturer are jumping into Smartwatch domain, it's not only
about shipment, it's about providing one single ecosystem to all the user
either it's smartphone, Tablet or Smartwatch. In a recent study :- Google
Android Wear Will Trigger Smartwatch Race To 373 Million Units By 2020
[http://www.dazeinfo.com/2014/03/19/google-inc-goog-
android-w...](http://www.dazeinfo.com/2014/03/19/google-inc-goog-android-wear-
smartwatch-shipments-2020/)

